# Official disclosure of extraterrestrial life is imminent



## itsallinmyh3ad (Nov 12, 2009)

A friend sent me this link. Some pretty interesting stuff, knowing this has always been under wraps. Wonder what made them take this decision.

Official disclosure of extraterrestrial life is imminent


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 12, 2009)

We were just discussing this in another thread, and I find it very exciting. Of course, I'm cautious, since I don't know whether Michael Salla can be trusted, or if he's just another crackpot with credentials. Regardless, the predicted disclosure is only a month or so away, so we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 12, 2009)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> A friend sent me this link. Some pretty interesting stuff, knowing this has always been under wraps. Wonder what made them take this decision.
> 
> Official disclosure of extraterrestrial life is imminent



Your user name in conjunction with this thread title made me


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I severely doubt it.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 12, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Your user name in conjunction with this thread title made me



I didn't even notice that!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Nov 12, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Your user name in conjunction with this thread title made me



C'mon!


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 12, 2009)

Bout' time!


----------



## alex103188 (Nov 12, 2009)

"the United Nations held closed doors discussions where approximately 30 nations secretly agreed on a new openness policy on UFOs and extraterrestrial life in 2009"

It's funny how everyone comes together secretly to be open about other forms of life?? 

honestly I would be very surprised if an evolved species would ACTUALLY want to visit us. A huge percent of our population already runs on fear of whatever FOX news decides to lie about.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 13, 2009)

In other news, there have never been false reports of upcoming developments involving extraterrestrial life or their interactions with government figures EVER.

Oh, wait...

Jeff


----------



## zeal0us (Nov 13, 2009)

JBroll said:


> In other news, there have never been false reports of upcoming developments involving extraterrestrial life or their interactions with government figures EVER.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Jeff



+1

What a pile of doggy doo


----------



## Andii (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think so. All of that info looks made up to me. 

What motive would the government have to release information? There is none.

If they wanted to introduce new technology to civilians they could do it without saying where it came from.

There is simply no motive for them.


----------



## darren (Nov 13, 2009)

As much as i'd love to see such a disclosure, the linked article sounds like a load of crap to me.


----------



## Andii (Nov 13, 2009)

darren said:


> As much as i'd love to see such a disclosure, the linked article sounds like a load of crap to me.



You summed up my thoughts better than I did.


----------



## loktide (Nov 13, 2009)

yeaaaaaaaaaaah........................................................................
























......................................................no


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would love to see this come true. It would really be the biggest event in the history of the world to date and we would all get to be part of it.

I have my doubts about this article too though... The good things is that we are very close to the end on 2009/beginning of 2010 and therefore this rumor can be verified or falsified in a matter of mere months.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 13, 2009)

how bout the ancient moon city on the south pole of the moon?


sounds great.
SOUNDS....great.


----------



## Origins (Nov 13, 2009)

The reality of extraterrestrial life is to me as much freaky as exciting.
It always sounds suspicious until we know the truth.
Let´s find out in few months


----------



## DavyH (Nov 13, 2009)

Which is more newsworthy: 'Extraterrestrial life about to be announced' or 'Extraterrestrial life announced'?

Utter bollocks.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 13, 2009)

Pft the second I joined the Navy they had me sign documents barring me from confirming extra terrestrial li...oh shit


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 13, 2009)

It's idiotic to think that there isn't extraterrestrial life out there(somewhere) 


I hold a "I'll believe it when I see it" basis on the thing currently, I'm also heavily interested in the subject, so high hopes yeah?


----------



## RenegadeDave (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it's a stark 180 from Washington's norm. They've stonewalled us on so many issues (persisting through the new administration) and all of a sudden that's going to change on this one (non)issue? 

BS alarm going off.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Nov 13, 2009)

I do believe in aliens but think that article seems a bit far fetched. 



> In addition, popular NASA and space researcher, Richard Hoagland, has publicly come forward to reveal that the October 9, LCROSS bombing mission of the moon, discovered an ancient base at the moons South Pole.



They talk about the LCROSS survey (spaceship crashing into the moon to look for water) actually crashing into a moon base yet today they have released lots of info on the success of the mission. NASA - LCROSS Impact Data Indicates Water on Moon 

They did say in that nasa article that they have found some other compounds of interest which they obviously dont want to release yet but theres nothing of moon bases!

Why would the governments release info of aliens if they did have it? why risk mass hysteria so that us common people could know the truth?! They have blatantly lied about other important things (WMDs for instance) why would they change now?


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 13, 2009)

^ Obama said he wanted change didn't he?
Honestly if he REALLY wants to do something to change history.. this would absolutely be it.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 13, 2009)

Like I've said, I'm not sold on the idea, but there are some possible valid reasons for disclosing information on ETs. I can think of four right now, but there are more.



 The governments which have established ET contact could be planning a major cooperative undertaking involving the ETs which would prove difficult or impossible without letting the public know what's happening.
 A few governments currently hold a monopoly of sorts on ET contact, and other governments know about it. These other governments could be pressuring the few governments to share by threatening to disclose their own information to the public.
 The ETs want to fully interact with Earth and its inhabitants, so _they_ are encouraging the world governments to disclose the information to the population in preparation.
 We're already at war with a hostile race, and it's about to get nasty. (Why keep it a secret if we're all about to die anyway?)


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 13, 2009)

^ +5


----------



## Sippin40oz (Nov 13, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> ^ Obama said he wanted change didn't he?
> Honestly if he REALLY wants to do something to change history.. this would absolutely be it.



I would love for it to be true but apart from winning the nobel peace prize obama doesnt seem to have done alot! 



> Like I've said, I'm not sold on the idea, but there are some possible valid reasons for disclosing information on ETs. I can think of four right now, but there are more.



Reasons for not disclosing:
1. larger countries would get a monopoly on tech advances. why share with everyone?!
2. aliens exsistance could pose a big threat to religious systems
3. aliens might insist on not interfering with a 'backwards' race asking govs to keep them a secret. (like a prime directive rule for the star trek fans out there!) 
4. aggresive alien races may be so technologicaly advanced that we would have no hope of with standing attacks. So why worry everyone?
5. or even aggresive aliens are obducting people and wizzing around our airspace and theres fuck all we can do about it! that would go down well!
6. maybe govs have proof but have not been directly contacted so dont have alot to tell us 
7. maybe simply govs like to control information that is available to us like china for example. We all like to think we live in a free country but our news is distorted for political gain all the time.
8. and lastly general public hysteria. We are in recession we cant have people not going to work worrying about aliens!!!

probably loads more.....


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 13, 2009)

Since the general public is pretty ignorant.. That would seem to be the ONLY reason of mass hysteria. I wish they would just get it over with and disclose EVERYTHING. Honestly, it would get rid of the "Is there really something out there?" and the whole Religion thing COMPLETELY. I mean seriously. If aliens can come here, but we can't find them? We are the most inferior race in the universe probably. That's probably the only reason people would actually be SCARED about alien contact. I for one think it would be the best thing that could happen. Extreme illnesses could be cured, Eco-friendly vehicles and more efficient space travel would be achieved. EVERYTHING would be revamped. For 1, a lot of the technology you see nowadays are most likely alien technology. Lasers, CD's, DVD's, Blu-Ray, among many many other things. Theres no way such an advance in technology since the 80s could go THIS far without help from extra terrestrials. People dont realize this. And honestly.. the longer they wait to disclose this information, the harder it will be to tell the world of ET beings. End of story.


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 13, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Theres no way such an advance in technology since the 80s could go THIS far without help from extra terrestrials. People dont realize this. And honestly.. the longer they wait to disclose this information, the harder it will be to tell the world of ET beings. End of story.


 
I don't know about that. Isn't there a saying regarding a thousand monkeys with a thousand typewriters? Well, our race is six billion 'monkeys' with more advanced machines than typewriters and fuck all else to do except acquiring currency and disregarding females. I'm pretty sure we developed lasers for two reasons: boredom and the desire to be wealthy.

But, I've been wrong before. Plenty of times.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 13, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Theres no way such an advance in technology since the 80s could go THIS far without help from extra terrestrials.





Sippin40oz said:


> Reasons for not disclosing:
> 1. larger countries would get a monopoly on tech advances. why share with everyone?!


I really don't think any of our technology comes directly from alien technology, even if we have been in contact with them. To someone who has no idea of how modern technology functions on a basic level, it might seem alien in nature, but if you actually study the history of science and technology over the past century, it really doesn't seem so unlikely that we figured it all out on our own.



Sippin40oz said:


> 2. aliens exsistance could pose a big threat to religious systems


I disagree. I think ETs would be a catalyst for reform and change in modern religions, at least in the short term. I'd expect to see a huge number of converts if there were full disclosure, and plenty of doom-saying regarding the apocalypse and judgment day, but relgion has a knack for surviving and propagating when the odds are against it, especially during times of major change.



Sippin40oz said:


> 3. aliens might insist on not interfering with a 'backwards' race asking govs to keep them a secret. (like a prime directive rule for the star trek fans out there!)


Maybe, but if they've maintained contact with the government for the last 60 or more years, it seems to me that they have a serious continuing interest in Earth.



Sippin40oz said:


> 4. aggresive alien races may be so technologicaly advanced that we would have no hope of with standing attacks. So why worry everyone?


Why not? It could go either way.



Sippin40oz said:


> 6. maybe govs have proof but have not been directly contacted so dont have alot to tell us


Possible, but I hope it's not true. This would be one of the more frustrating scenarios, IMO.



Sippin40oz said:


> 7. maybe simply govs like to control information that is available to us like china for example. We all like to think we live in a free country but our news is distorted for political gain all the time.


The government DEFINITELY controls the information we receive. That's just how it works. This isn't a reason against disclosure, though, it's just a partial explanation of why there hasn't already been a disclosure.



Sippin40oz said:


> 8. and lastly general public hysteria. We are in recession we cant have people not going to work worrying about aliens!!!


If we see full disclosure, and it's what we're expecting (contact with advanced ETs), there is going to be a huge public reaction. Some hysteria would likely occur, especially in certain parts of the world (Japan), but assuming the ETs are revealed to be benevolent, I believe most people would respond with curiosity and wonder. This is likely something being studied by the government, though, as they would want to release the information under the proper conditions, to a proper reception.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Nov 13, 2009)

Just so its clear i think we should be told about aliens whatever chaos it would cause! we would have the right to know IMO.



> I really don't think any of our technology comes directly from alien technology, even if we have been in contact with them. To someone who has no idea of how modern technology functions on a basic level, it might seem alien in nature, but if you actually study the history of science and technology over the past century, it really doesn't seem so unlikely that we figured it all out on our own.



I would definitly would agree with this. i think capitalism is the reason we have advanced so much in the last few decades! Iam sure companies like Intel dont produce breath taking leaps in technology for the good of man kind.



> I disagree. I think ETs would be a catalyst for reform and change in modern religions, at least in the short term. I'd expect to see a huge number of converts if there were full disclosure, and plenty of doom-saying regarding the apocalypse and judgment day, but relgion has a knack for surviving and propagating when the odds are against it, especially during times of major change.



I have come to believe that religion serves to guide the less intelligent in the way of morals and ethics. If that pillar of society was removed for some it could cause big social problems. There are many loons out there iam sure they would cause chaos if they no longer feared god!! 

I would be all for releasing the ET info debunking religion though dont get me wrong!! My list was just trying to show the other side of the debate not my own personal views. I think we have the right to know the truth whatever the consequences!



> Maybe, but if they've maintained contact with the government for the last 60 or more years, it seems to me that they have a serious continuing interest in Earth.



the thing is who knows what contact we have had and for how long?! maybe aliens have laid out certain stipulations before their presence should be announced. Maybe like getting rid of nukes?



> Possible, but I hope it's not true. This would be one of the more frustrating scenarios, IMO.



I would agree with this point. Wouldnt it be depressing if aliens had no interest in us apart from study. could be like us watching a group of chimps in their natural habitat and not wanting to disturb them!



> The government DEFINITELY controls the information we receive. That's just how it works. This isn't a reason against disclosure, though, it's just a partial explanation of why there hasn't already been a disclosure.



Lol yeah that wasnt a great argument was running out of ideas!  My point was that governments are control freaks and may not want to tell us because they want to maintain that control.... Dont know if that makes sense?! could be like we are considered too stupid / unimportant to be told whats actually going on!



> If we see full disclosure, and it's what we're expecting (contact with advanced ETs), there is going to be a huge public reaction. Some hysteria would likely occur, especially in certain parts of the world (Japan), but assuming the ETs are revealed to be benevolent, I believe most people would respond with curiosity and wonder. This is likely something being studied by the government, though, as they would want to release the information under the proper conditions, to a proper reception.



Lol why do you think Japanese would react badly?! I think we dont really know how people would react. With time iam sure your right we would respond with curiosity and wonder. But not everyone is as open to things that are different! I know in the UK, which is considered quite tolerant society, u hear of people being attacked because of being gay or coloured. Imagine if there were green aliens walking about!!! I think it would be alot bigger deal then we think. 

Also look at the chaos caused by lehman brothers going under. What would happen to finacial markets from news that big? sounds silly but Iceland has almost gone bankrupt as a country because of some banking jitters!! every government decision effects the fincial markets and whole countries are built on those shaky foundations. I have no idea what would happen just throwing ideas out there! lol


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 13, 2009)

> There are many loons out there iam sure they would cause chaos if they no longer feared god!!


This was an issue that Nietzsche struggled with. Without a god, would man rise to create his own values (Übermensch), or would he turn to the darkness of nihilism? Anyway, I still disagree with the idea that religions would just vanish in the light of disclosure. Maybe, but I doubt it.



> the thing is who knows what contact we have had and for how long?! maybe aliens have laid out certain stipulations before their presence should be announced. Maybe like getting rid of nukes?


I think the general consensus among the conspiracy guys is that they've been in touch with the government since the 40s or 50s, but I could be off (I don't normally follow this stuff). Regardless, some have suggested that ETs have been interfering with human culture for millennia (see ancient Sumer). It's interesting that you mention getting rid of nukes, though, because I was just reading that Dwight Eisenhower had a face-to-face meeting with extraterrestrials, and they offered him advanced technology and wisdom if he would agree to eliminate America's nuclear arsenal (he refused). This is just another conspiracy theory, and I don't put any stock in it, but I thought it was worth mentioning.



> Lol why do you think Japanese would react badly?!


They have a record. I believe it was Stephen Hawking who visited Japan once and gave a lecture about the ultimate fate of the universe (heat death and all that). Confronted with the idea of the end of the universe, Japanese businessmen panicked, and their economy immediately crashed. (Anyone remember this? I can't find a link anywhere, but I'm sure it happened.)

I don't doubt that the global economy would be shaken, but I think this whole ordeal would be used as a platform for uniting the world under one government. I know that sounds like something a crackpot would say, but it makes sense.


----------



## 6o66er (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll remain skeptical until this actually happens.

I will say that it would be pretty awesome though. I've been curious about these things since I was a kid and I'd like some questions answered dammit.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Nov 13, 2009)

> Anyway, I still disagree with the idea that religions would just vanish in the light of disclosure. Maybe, but I doubt it.



I dont think they would vanish but alot of people would have to question their beliefs. In my opinion this would be a good thing though as we as humans should live with free will and not be scared of the make believe boogie man!   

Did you hear about the pope talking about aliens a few months ago? Just remembered it actually might be a telling remark. Without going into too much info he said that he thought the exsistance of aliens would fit into the catholic belief system! maybe that was preperation for declassification?!



> I think the general consensus among the conspiracy guys is that they've been in touch with the government since the 40s or 50s, but I could be off (I don't normally follow this stuff).



You mean since the supposed Roswell incident? its quite possible.... its difficult to say if and when we have been contacted.



> Regardless, some have suggested that ETs have been interfering with human culture for millennia (see ancient Sumer).



Whats more worrying is if the sumerians are right then planet X is coming to wipe us all out soon! lol! iam not sure if i do believe in that but alot of their astronomy does seem strangly advanced for the time period. 



> It's interesting that you mention getting rid of nukes, though, because I was just reading that Dwight Eisenhower had a face-to-face meeting with extraterrestrials, and they offered him advanced technology and wisdom if he would agree to eliminate America's nuclear arsenal (he refused). This is just another conspiracy theory, and I don't put any stock in it, but I thought it was worth mentioning.



Thats quite interesting ive never heard that story. do you have links?


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, here are some links. This is on the nutty side, though. ("Reptoids"? _Seriously?_)

Links:
washingtonpost.com: Ike and the Alien Ambassadors
Late for the Sky: Aliens Like Ike


----------



## Sippin40oz (Nov 13, 2009)

Have u heard of the Disclosure Project? there is a excellent video on you tube long but very interesting! 

youtube blurb:



> A large number of ex high ranking officals including air traffic controllers, ex secret op. officers, commercial pilots, numorous military defence specialists with top secret clearance, people who had access to very sensitive documents lieutenants, ex commanders in the u.s airforce,
> astronauts,etc...all going before the national press club to discuss what their experiences have been regarding u.f.o's and all are willing to go before congress to testify under oath.. never before has such a group come forward..





Definitly worth watching if your interested in the whole E.T. subject. These alien accounts are from normal intelligent people not tin hat loons! Iam quite interested in body language and going through this video they all look like they are telling the truth as well they are not your usual attention seekers.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 14, 2009)

Please put down the bong and remove your foil hat...


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 14, 2009)

As far as religions go they'd stay as is. The Vatican funds a huge ET research department. It doesn't say anywhere in the bible that God DIDN'T create other life.
The Associated Press: Vatican looks to heavens for signs of alien life

And I'm a tree hugging dirt worshipper (pagan). So it makes total sense to me that there'd be life out there. The Earth is just a small part of the whole picture . The biggest issue is that we always see ourselves as the top of the heap and Earth as the be all end all. Our egos would take the biggest hit. 
Would we then identify ourselves as Americans, or Canadians, or would we then be Earthlings. Might make us all feel like we've got a common goal.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 14, 2009)

As much as I would want this to happen, it's really hard to believe this, as "disclosure" has been coming for years. I do think we are very close to announcing that we've found life on other planets, but microbial life, not intelligence. Take a look at some of the extremophiles that have been found on earth, living in some of the harshest environments our planet has to offer. It would be no surprise to me that there could be microbial life on say, Mars. And while I personally think there is Intelligent life out there just based on how vast the universe is, it don't think that comes from mars. But they could be right next door in the next solar system. Until we can explore these places, or until information is disclosed, we can't really discredit it. There are too many sightings of "UFO's" and other things. Most of these are people wanting attention, or people reaching for stuff and wanting to believe they saw a UFO, but there is a good percentage of sane, logical people who see these things, and can't explain them away. Either we're being visited by aliens, or our government has some insane projects that's it's keeping secret.

my two cents.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2009)

Andii said:


> I don't think so. All of that info looks made up to me.
> 
> What motive would the government have to release information? There is none.
> 
> ...


 
Well, is there no motive because you haven't thought of it? I think the motive is the key to understanding, as usual.



Ckackley said:


> As far as religions go they'd stay as is. The Vatican funds a huge ET research department. It doesn't say anywhere in the bible that God DIDN'T create other life.
> The Associated Press: Vatican looks to heavens for signs of alien life
> 
> And I'm a tree hugging dirt worshipper (pagan). So it makes total sense to me that there'd be life out there. The Earth is just a small part of the whole picture . The biggest issue is that we always see ourselves as the top of the heap and Earth as the be all end all. Our egos would take the biggest hit.
> Would we then identify ourselves as Americans, or Canadians, or would we then be Earthlings. Might make us all feel like we've got a common goal.


 
Points for you, sir.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool to think about, but until it happens I call 

EDIT: And I hope it does happen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Until I'm rubbing shoulders with xenomorphs I'll take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm, definitely dubious about this, although it's kind of in line with what Hollywood has told us: anything involving space/aliens/asteroids, or anything generally Earth shaking/threatening - you NEED a black president. Soooo.... 

Anyway I've always been really interested in this kind of thing. I believe there's life elsewhere. We're only just starting to _really_ understand about life on this planet, so it seems awfully arrogant to suggest that we know enough to say it doesn't exist elsewhere. Science (at its current level) is still evolving and revising its view of the Universe so, anything's possible.

My dream scenario is that some huuuuuge ship lands smack bang in the middle of a firefight between like, soldiers and terrorists or something. I mean, I just wonder HOW that would play out. Would everyone stop shooting and just...look up? Would anyone be thinking "say...this is a good time to get in some easy shots"? Would anyone try and take them on?! Pretty sure bomb vests don't work on force-fields 

I'd very much like to live to see that day! Provided they weren't here to wipe us out of course...


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 17, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> I'd very much like to live to see that day! Provided they weren't here to wipe us out of course...



Well.. If you lived to see that day, and if they were gonna wipe us out.. at least you still lived to see that day.. just to die!


----------



## orb451 (Nov 17, 2009)

My take on this is that it's more horseshit. I'd like it to be true, seriously, but I just think it's crap for the time being. Maybe in a few months myself and the rest of the skeptics will be proven very wrong (and that would be awesome!). 

As far as what would happen to the religious folks of the world if/when this ever does take place and them being OK with it because in general the bible/etc don't explicitly say God didn't create anyone else, I'm more interested in what their reaction would be like if we asked the ETs in clear terms "Is there a God" and they straight up said "nope, no God, just biology/nature". That to me is far more interesting as it throws a huge monkey wrench in their belief system. In my opinion organized religion does more to hold human progress back than all the wars/destruction/death in all of human history combined.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 17, 2009)

orb451 said:


> As far as what would happen to the religious folks of the world if/when this ever does take place and them being OK with it because in general the bible/etc don't explicitly say God didn't create anyone else, I'm more interested in what their reaction would be like if we asked the ETs in clear terms "Is there a God" and they straight up said "nope, no God, just biology/nature". That to me is far more interesting as it throws a huge monkey wrench in their belief system.


Why would religious leaders or followers be more likely to believe aliens than our own scientists and philosophers regarding the existence of God? I guarantee if ETs ever make such a claim, many people will reject it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 17, 2009)

^ Reason being.....







Ignorance.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 17, 2009)

Understanding an omniscient, infinite state of existence/being (note: not a guy in the sky running the show), by principle, is not something that an ET race even 10,000,000,000 time more technologically advanced than us can comprehend. Infinity is not something that is understood, proven, or disproven.


----------



## TruthDose (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of David Icke?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Nov 17, 2009)

There are hundred of planets out there, some of which are believe to have similar conditions to earth. I think it is silly to not to assume their is life elsewhere. Maybe there are civilations more advanced, maybe less, maybe on par. Maybe some of them are in early stages of evolution, who knows. Thinking we are the only life bearing planet in the entire universe is very small minded and egotistical. For all we know, there is something bigger than the universe.

What I don't get is how were only government officials contacted by aliens? Did the aliens know to sneak onto earth and find the government or what? Seems to me that if they contacted this planet or visited, it would be witnessed by the public as well.

I could see maybe a crash of sorts and government cover up. Maybe NASA or another agency/government discovered something and we made contact. Maybe the contact happened to the astronauts in space, or via satellites. The only way I see possible for the goverment to hide something like this is by the contact being out of the general populations normal awareness. Something perhaps gov. controlled or in a remote enough area that any potential civilian witnesses could be paid off/killed.


I can totally see why they wouldn't disclose this if it were true. People are fucking retarded and many will break out into a panic. In America you know you are going to have people arming themselves and preparing for the apocalypse. Just look at what some people did for y2K, or what some are doing for 2012. Imagine if something real happened what some would do. Hell, people let the media work them up and buy into and freak out about swine flu and global warming. No telling what could happen, but no government would do anything that would potentially threaten their control.

I could see them slowly easing the world into it little by little. Not so much the shocker of hey, there are aliens, and they have been contacting us for a while. More or less we discovered this, heard that, slow build up to the event.

So much bullshit flies around these days. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 17, 2009)

The mass media is ever a tool to sell, dictate, enlighten, etc. and right now, there's a massive amount of ET/UFO related material in the media. There's a regular television show about human-like ET's being aired, there was District 9 and yet another movie coming out, there's a children's movie about ET's coming out, there's lots and LOTS of TV shows/documentaries being aired about the subject (especially on History and SyFi), there was the strange hoax story recently where the boy was supposedly floating in a UFO shaped balloon.. basically, there hasn't been this much media coverage of ET's since Roswell. The only logical way to go about disclosure would be to keep the subject fresh on people's minds so as to gauge, to some extent, their attitude toward it.


----------



## DavyH (Nov 18, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> Why would religious leaders or followers be more likely to believe aliens than our own scientists and philosophers regarding the existence of God? I guarantee if ETs ever make such a claim, many people will reject it.


 
It does pose a unique dilemma (or series of them) to Christians: one single universal god is all well and good, but how do all those aliens out there get to heaven since they obviously didn't have the benefit of Christ's teachings?

There are a lot of apologists out there who will claim ignorance is sufficient excuse, but the passage is not exactly open to interpretation - 'no man shall come to the father except by me' (hope I got the words right).

Or should 'man' be taken as meaning homo sapiens and there's a whole set of different rules governing aliens?

(Wasn't this dealt with in James Blish's _A Case of Conscience_ ? I don't recall ever finishing that book due to extreme dullness) - just cross checking there, there was mention of the Catholic Church having an official set of guidelines for dealing with extraterretrials. Has anyone got a copy?


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't see why anyone would try to apply religious teachings (beyond the philosophical points) to extraterrestrials, especially regarding Christianity and salvation. According to Biblical teachings, the only reason Hell is a possible destination is because of the Fall of _Man_ (Adam, Eve, and their descendants). But that gets a little tricky, because I don't think Heaven and Hell were ever mentioned in the Old Testament; there were only Sheol (something akin to the Greek underworld Hades) and "Abraham's bosom".

Anyway, I don't know how the Vatican is dealing with the idea, but I think it would be silly to preach to aliens.


----------



## orb451 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I can see why people would try to preach to aliens, ever seen Contact? In it there's a religious pundit that - when presented with the existence of aliens and whether they should move forward contacting them - says something like "we don't know anything about these aliens, we don't even know if they believe in God". It was a caricature by Rob Lowe but I imagine a LOT of people would feel that way if little green men popped up once and for all. 

The Christian (and its derivatives) Right always say things like "well the bible never explicitly says anything about God creating other beings so maybe he did" blah blah blah. Yeah that's all well and good, so what they're saying is God created man (and little green men) and sent his only son to save us mortal men. So who'd he send to save the little green men he created? Are they without sin? Are they perfect beings like angels or himself? Where's their bible? Did he make them write it dictation style like he did with us or did he actually hand deliver (or FedEX) them a copy written BY him FOR them?

Oh I forgot, that's all part of God's plan and we can't ever question or BEGIN to understand it... he wanted it that way, it happened that way, end of story, game over, stop trying to think for yourself....


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 18, 2009)

orb451 said:


> Oh I can see why people would try to preach to aliens, ever seen Contact? In it there's a religious pundit that - when presented with the existence of aliens and whether they should move forward contacting them - says something like "we don't know anything about these aliens, we don't even know if they believe in God". It was a caricature by Rob Lowe but I imagine a LOT of people would feel that way if little green men popped up once and for all.
> 
> The Christian (and its derivatives) Right always say things like "well the bible never explicitly says anything about God creating other beings so maybe he did" blah blah blah. Yeah that's all well and good, so what they're saying is God created man (and little green men) and sent his only son to save us mortal men. So who'd he send to save the little green men he created? Are they without sin? Are they perfect beings like angels or himself? Where's their bible? Did he make them write it dictation style like he did with us or did he actually hand deliver (or FedEX) them a copy written BY him FOR them?


You make a good point. I don't think we should look to movies when predicting human behaviour, but I think your _Contact_ example is valid in this case.

Unfortunately, _my_ argument on the subject is only logical, so it's not likely that it would hold up with many in the religious crowd.


----------



## orb451 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well it was either you or another poster that aptly pointed out to me that if we asked aliens initially if there was a God and they said no, that to the religious minded it wouldn't matter, they'd still go on believing regardless. Very true, I hadn't thought of it like that. They'll believe no matter what anyone or anything says.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 18, 2009)

orb451 said:


> Well it was either you or another poster that aptly pointed out to me that if we asked aliens initially if there was a God and they said no, that to the religious minded it wouldn't matter, they'd still go on believing regardless. Very true, I hadn't thought of it like that. They'll believe no matter what anyone or anything says.


Yeah, that was me, but I think someone else made a similar statement. Getting back on that subject, part of me would feel dismayed if ETs told us there was no God and everyone just believed them. It would be like having enlightenment forced upon us, without being able to achieve it on our own. The same goes for advanced technology. If they just hand it to us, I'll feel like we've missed out on something. It would kind of be like telling your seven-year-old kid "There's no Santa Claus. Here's a textbook on business calculus."


----------



## orb451 (Nov 18, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> Yeah, that was me, but I think someone else made a similar statement. Getting back on that subject, part of me would feel dismayed if ETs told us there was no God and everyone just believed them. It would be like having enlightenment forced upon us, without being able to achieve it on our own. The same goes for advanced technology. If they just hand it to us, I'll feel like we've missed out on something. It would kind of be like telling your seven-year-old kid "There's no Santa Claus. Here's a textbook on business calculus."



For some reason that last part had me laughing out loud picturing junior all amped to get a new iPod or some shit and instead getting a bunch of advanced math text books.... 

I kind of agree about the forced enlightenment part, but the other side of it is that in the grand scheme of things, maybe once and for all we could start thinking of ourselves as humans, or earthlings, rather than black/white/this-nation/that-nation. You know? Kind of like uniting "Us". And not even necessarily "Us vs. Them". Just Us...


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 18, 2009)

orb451 said:


> I kind of agree about the forced enlightenment part, but the other side of it is that in the grand scheme of things, maybe once and for all we could start thinking of ourselves as humans, or earthlings, rather than black/white/this-nation/that-nation. You know? Kind of like uniting "Us". And not even necessarily "Us vs. Them". Just Us...


Yeah. On one hand, we might screw ourselves over with war or mishandled technology if we're left to ourselves, so maybe we need intervention. On the other hand, what if we have the potential strength and insight to overcome our own weaknesses, but are never forced to confront our weaknesses and realize that strength and insight on our own? Is that an important step in our development, and what happens to us in our evolution as a civilization if we skip it?


----------



## orb451 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well as you said, if we're left to our own devices and skip that step in understanding what we're dealing with, whether it's technology or just a new level of knowledge, I have little faith that we as a species will either do the right thing, or successfully navigate our own destiny without killing ourselves (or someone/something else).


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2009)

If you give a bum with a horrible drug addiction $1,000,000, he's not likely to turn his life around for the better with it.


----------



## thadood (Nov 20, 2009)

I, for one, welcome our new extraterrestrial overlords.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 20, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> Anyway, I don't know how the Vatican is dealing with the idea, but I think it would be silly to preach to aliens.


"We come in peace, take us to your leaders"

"Hi, would you like to hear about the good lord and saviour Jesus Christ?"


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 20, 2009)

Bungle said:


> "We come in peace, take us to your leaders"
> 
> "Hi, would you like to hear about the good lord and saviour Jesus Christ?"


Imagine if the various religious groups were to unleash a scourge of missionaries to the stars. That could be Mankind's legacy.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Nov 20, 2009)

My next door neighbor frank read about this and told me that after his 8th anal probing he doesn't need any more proof of their existence.


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it. No, probably not even then.

I think that it's very unlikely that we are alone in the universe, but I don't see any reason that an advanced space-faring race would visit this shithole planet, packed chock-full of primitive superstitious ape descendants.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Nov 21, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. No, probably not even then.
> 
> I think that it's very unlikely that we are alone in the universe, but I don't see any reason that an advanced space-faring race would visit this shithole planet, packed chock-full of primitive superstitious ape descendants.



Hey maybe that's exactly the reason why they would come here! Either as research...or keeping an eye on the space travelers of tomorrow. See if we tidy up our act by the time we get warp drive 

Although I guess you could say that such a feat would probably require a massive effort by all of humanity, which in turn would require us to stop blowing each other up. So one follows the other? Maybe?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 21, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. No, probably not even then.
> 
> I think that it's very unlikely that we are alone in the universe, but I don't see any reason that an advanced space-faring race would visit this shithole planet, packed chock-full of primitive superstitious ape descendants.



So are you saying that it doesn't happen because _you_ haven't thought of a reason why?


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 21, 2009)

So why is it that aliens are always incredibly advanced, space-faring beings in these discussions instead of volcanic vent-dwelling Archaebacteria?


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 21, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> So why is it that aliens are always incredibly advanced, space-faring beings in these discussions instead of volcanic vent-dwelling Archaebacteria?


The advanced, space-faring aliens are so much more interesting, don't you think?


----------



## Andii (Nov 21, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> So why is it that aliens are always incredibly advanced, space-faring beings in these discussions instead of volcanic vent-dwelling Archaebacteria?


Because I'm pretty sure the many crafts I've seen flying about were too well built to by flown by volcanic vent-dwelling Archaebacteria.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 21, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> The advanced, space-faring aliens are so much more interesting, don't you think?



I (and maybe only I) find it irritating. I wholeheartedly assume that something else can be alive in the universe, but I don't automatically like the assumption that whatever must be discussed are these incredibly advanced beings.



Andii said:


> Because I'm pretty sure the many crafts I've seen flying about were too well built to by flown by volcanic vent-dwelling Archaebacteria.



I don't want to ignore your post, but I can't say anything without being a jerk (I know, it hasn't stopped me before), so I'll leave it at I'm skeptical.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 21, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> I (and maybe only I) find it irritating. I wholeheartedly assume that something else can be alive in the universe, but I don't automatically like the assumption that whatever must be discussed are these incredibly advanced beings.


The existence of primitive extraterrestrial life is far more likely than the existence of advanced extraterrestrial life, granted. But the fact is, if microbes or bacteria were discovered on the moon, Mars, or elsewhere, most people just wouldn't get excited. How many people have you talked to (in real life) who were excited when NASA discovered water on the moon? If it's more than zero, you have me beat.

In my opinion, it's unlikely that the government would care to keep extraterrestrial germs a secret. So if disclosure is imminent, it only makes sense (to me) that it's something more than bacteria.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 22, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> I (and maybe only I) find it irritating. I wholeheartedly assume that something else can be alive in the universe, but I don't automatically like the assumption that whatever must be discussed are these incredibly advanced beings.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ignore your post, but I can't say anything without being a jerk (I know, it hasn't stopped me before), so I'll leave it at I'm skeptical.



Well, we're talking about disclosure of extra-terrestrial life that has contacted us in one way or another, so its not a subject that would involve the more primitive or animalistic extra terrestrials that surely exist in massive abundances throughout the Universe. I'm sure we could start a whole other discussion about that, but it would be even more heavily reliant on imagination.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 22, 2009)

I think we're all making way too many assumptions about supposed aliens.

We all assume they need water and air, they would be carbon based, they would need vehicles like "ships" to carry them, etc etc. 
I get quite puzzled / infuriated whenever I see an alien character on TV that has a head, 4 limbs, a ribcage, fingers and toes, etc. 

It's a forgivable mistake that we can't think of lifeforms unlike ourselves, but I somehow doubt any ET will have many similarities to us, if any at all. 

For example, if you've never been to some parts of china, you probably couldn't imagine that people would eat fried insects, and that's just on this planet.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm sure there's tons that look nothing at all like us (no resemblance) and tons that look pretty much exactly like us. It has more to do with consciousness and its effect on a particular life form, but that's an entirely different conversation.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 22, 2009)

You're saying that consciousness somehow shapes the physical development of a species and not the other way around?


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 22, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I think we're all making way too many assumptions about supposed aliens.
> 
> We all assume they need water and air, they would be carbon based, they would need vehicles like "ships" to carry them, etc etc.
> I get quite puzzled / infuriated whenever I see an alien character on TV that has a head, 4 limbs, a ribcage, fingers and toes, etc.
> ...


I've always felt the same way. The odd thing is, most of the "insiders" who claim to have seen or interacted with the ETs claim there are currently about 60 different species which have visited Earth, and they're basically all humanoid. Some even look just like us. I find such a claim hard to believe (beyond the difficulty of believing in visits and cover-ups in general), but there are some reasons why this might be the case, though it seems unlikely. I'll post more when I have more time.

EDIT: See my next post for the possible reasons for the existence of human-like races.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Nov 22, 2009)

They would need to have at least 2 arms one to steer the other to signal and at least 2 legs one for the gas pedal and one for the brakes.

Okay levity over with. No one even liked my anal probe joke? I couldn&#8217;t stop laughing when I wrote it even though I believe in life not of this earth I think a person would have to be naive to think that in all of the millions of millions of stars in our galaxy and the millions of millions of galaxies out there that must be something going on, I would like to think that life is common. 

If many of you have watched some of the things I have watched, like the tether incident? where you have all these (for want of a better description) doughnut shaped things with what look to be a bite out of one side of them, what are they?? Some of them are massive whatever they are.

What is the snake like thing that has been filmed on at least 2 separate occasions? what are the rods that were filmed on earth and in space, traveling at crazy speed that the eye cannot detect, only super fast cameras can. Have you guys seen the Martin Stubbs footage directly from NASA&#8217;s feed, he worked at a satellite receiving station and recorded EVER minute of the shuttle missions. The footage where all the lights make a circle on the globe in the upper atmosphere and then a light fly&#8217;s past the shuttle it looks close it also appears to be almost see through, it then enters the circle of lights and starts flickering in the center, like someone saying &#8220;Oh can you see us or what!&#8221; The nasa shuttle crew keeps watching as they did when the objects flew towards the lightning storms, they even zoomed in on them as they were getting to far away as we rounded the earth. After the Stubbs tape came out, that NASA didn&#8217;t realize he was recording they choose to scramble the satellite feed. They have nothing to hide apart from everything apparently, things done in secret are always for the greater good of Humanity ALWAYS.

here's another thing to ponder maybe?
Look at our sun then look at it in comparison to some of the other stars known to use. Can you imagine if there are beings proportionately sized as we are to the sun who come from a planet that orbits a star the size of some of these monster stars.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I34FNr_peUk


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 22, 2009)

Out of this Swirled said:


> here's another thing to ponder maybe?
> Look at our sun then look at it in comparison to some of the other stars known to use. Can you imagine if there are beings proportionately sized as we are to the sun who come from a planet that orbits a star the size of some of these monster stars.


I'm no xenobiology expert, but I don't think there would be any direct correlation between star size and lifeform size (though there might be some indirect influence, as more energy would likely reach a planet orbiting a larger star). However, the size of the _planet_ might very well have an effect on the size of its inhabitants, as a planet with a stronger gravitational field would likely inhibit growth more than a planet with a weaker field (i.e. ETs from smaller planets would be taller). That said, even on earth we have quite a range of creature sizes, though it might be worth noting that humans, apes, and dolphins are all roughly the same size, and are among the most intelligent creatures our planet has to offer.



t3sser4ct said:


> The odd thing is, most of the "insiders" who claim to have seen or interacted with the ETs claim there are currently about 60 different species which have visited Earth, and *they're basically all humanoid. Some even look just like us.* I find such a claim hard to believe (beyond the difficulty of believing in visits and cover-ups in general), but there are some reasons why this might be the case, though it seems unlikely. I'll post more when I have more time.


As promised, here's the conclusion. I can think of several possible explanations for this. (Disclaimer: I don't subscribe to any of the following theories.)



 First, if you consider the panspermia hypothesis, it is possible that many of the planets with life were seeded from the same source, and thus similar creatures evolved on each planet.
 This possibility is similar to the first. Perhaps life on Earth was introduced by an extraterrestrial race, which also introduced the same basic lifeforms (intentionally or inadvertently) to other planets. This could have been as part of an experiment, or even as a way of preserving or spreading their own race.
 It could be that nature "prefers" (or at least "likes") humanoid creatures. This seems unlikely due to the variety of life on Earth, but on a cosmic scale, perhaps we are more common than we realize.
 This sounds goofy, but it has been suggested that these "ETs" are in fact time-traveling humans, in various stages of evolution.
 A more nefarious explanation would be that the humanoid "ETs" are actually humans modified by the government/shadow government/Illuminati/whoever to deceive the public into believing ETs exist (for whatever purpose). After all, it would be far easier to create a species similar to humans and claim that they were aliens than it would be to create a brand new, stable, bizarre species (even though it would be much more believable).
 
In addition to these ideas, there are some theories which are pretty "out there"...



 Similar to the last suggestion, I have also heard theories about demons or evil spirits who have been experimenting with human genetics for millenia with hopes of creating a "dummy" creature which they would be able to easily possess and control. (See the Biblical account of the Nephilim and its various interpretations.) The idea is they would pretend to be ETs in order to deceptively influence the human race in negative ways.
 David Wilcock, a modern mystic who is a major proponent of the idea of an upcoming disclosure, has suggested that all life is "created" by a universal consciousness. He claims that the spiral nature of the galaxy directly influences the shape of DNA, and therefore all life within the galaxy follows a similar pattern. (Note that David Wilcock has also endorsed several forms of pseudo-science, including the fraudulent "torsion field physics".)
That's all I can think of for the moment, but it's something to chew on.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 22, 2009)

silentrage said:


> You're saying that consciousness somehow shapes the physical development of a species and not the other way around?



Yes, although that would be a pretty crude way of putting it.

...and I don't really subscribe to the whole "future humans time traveling back to our time" idea, but if that were somehow the case, I think this would also be an extremely crude way of putting it, given the complex nature of time that we have yet to really understand.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 22, 2009)

silentrage said:


> You're saying that consciousness somehow shapes the physical development of a species and not the other way around?





Adam Of Angels said:


> Yes, although that would be a pretty crude way of putting it.


The idea of consciousness affecting physical changes in a lifeform's evolution is very interesting, but the main problem I have with this idea is the concept and definition of "consciousness".

Anyway, would you care to go into any depth about your ideas, or perhaps provide a relevant link if you've read about this elsewhere? I'd be interested in hearing more.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 22, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> First, if you consider the panspermia hypothesis, it is possible that many of the planets with life were seeded from the same source, and thus similar creatures evolved on each planet.


Panspermia is not widely accepted, and even if it is, it doesn't answer the more fundamental question of how life originated, furthermore even under very similar conditions lifeforms can evolve very differently. 
See here:
Curious About Astronomy: Do similar laws of physics throughout the Universe imply that all life must be like life on Earth?
Curious About Astronomy: Did life originate on Earth, or did it come from somewhere else?



> This possibility is similar to the first. Perhaps life on Earth was introduced by an extraterrestrial race, which also introduced the same basic lifeforms (intentionally or inadvertently) to other planets. This could have been as part of an experiment, or even as a way of preserving or spreading their own race.


Until we have evidence of some kind, this one is out. 



> It could be that nature "prefers" (or at least "likes") humanoid creatures. This seems unlikely due to the variety of life on Earth, but on a cosmic scale, perhaps we are more common than we realize.


If we find another lifeform in the universe, this will be quickly proven/disproven. 



> This sounds goofy, but it has been suggested that these "ETs" are in fact time-traveling humans, in various stages of evolution.


Interesting if it was true, like that John Titor guy eh?



> A more nefarious explanation would be that the humanoid "ETs" are actually humans modified by the government/shadow government/Illuminati/whoever to deceive the public into believing ETs exist (for whatever purpose). After all, it would be far easier to create a species similar to humans and claim that they were aliens than it would be to create a brand new, stable, bizarre species (even though it would be much more believable).
> 
> In addition to these ideas, there are some theories which are pretty "out there"...
> 
> ...


Great sci-fi material, I watched some david wilcock vids on youtube too, I'll say he's creative.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a funny thing to ponder which i think is pretty amazing, considering I had to read it, I never thought about it myself and yet it is very profound.

If we Evolved on this planet then how come we have to shade our eyes from the sun? the apes dont, so why would our eyes devolve?? if we ahhmm evolved from apes, missing link anyone? Think about it next time you shade your eyes from the sun, on the planet that we evolved on? food for thought me thinks???? Maybe I is just madthick and should watch some more reality TV whores and switch thinking off.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe we've evolved to living indoors. Primates are used to living outside.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 24, 2009)

Out of this Swirled said:


> Here's a funny thing to ponder which i think is pretty amazing, considering I had to read it, I never thought about it myself and yet it is very profound.
> 
> If we Evolved on this planet then how come we have to shade our eyes from the sun? the apes dont, so why would our eyes devolve?? if we ahhmm evolved from apes, missing link anyone? Think about it next time you shade your eyes from the sun, on the planet that we evolved on? food for thought me thinks???? Maybe I is just madthick and should watch some more reality TV whores and switch thinking off.



its because our brains evolved. our phyicality has decreased overall. We cant climb a tree like them and arnt as strong. we have regressed in other physical areas, but its the price we pay for our evolutionary path.

Our air here is so specific, i honostly doubt there would be ANYWHERE else with our excate air. Which kinda shoots holes in the evolving somewhere else idea


----------



## theo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a thought.
something that hasn't really touched on so far:

What if the Adam and Eve thing was tied in with ET's, something I have pondered before.

The garden of eden, perhaps a biodome or similar structure while the earth is being terraformed? The two were kicked out and it was horrible out there. perhaps they were some kind of genetic experiment and they had failed, they couldn't resist the temptation of the forbidden fruit. 

Anyone ever read about the starchild skull?? this thing is pretty full on, seems pretty legit too, not your usual conspiracy nonsense
Is the Starchild an alien-human hybrid or a hoax?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 25, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> its because our brains evolved. our phyicality has decreased overall. We cant climb a tree like them and arnt as strong. we have regressed in other physical areas, but its the price we pay for our evolutionary path.
> 
> Our air here is so specific, i honostly doubt there would be ANYWHERE else with our excate air. Which kinda shoots holes in the evolving somewhere else idea




...and intelligent, evolved, civilized life can't exist without the conditions that we know work from our only example (us)?


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 25, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Our air here is so specific, i honostly doubt there would be ANYWHERE else with our excate air. Which kinda shoots holes in the evolving somewhere else idea


I'm not sure what point you're tying to make, but human life doesn't need the exact mixture found in Earth's air to live. We can get by with pure oxygen, but sometimes human physiology reacts in bad ways to 100% oxygen (especially when the air is at higher pressure than at sea level). That's why it needs to be mixed with an inert gas, such as nitrogen. So if we were to find a planet with similar gravity to Earth, with an atmosphere of roughly 15-30% oxygen and 70-85% some other inert gas(es), we would be able to breathe there just fine.


----------



## theo (Nov 26, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> I'm not sure what point you're tying to make, but human life doesn't need the exact mixture found in Earth's air to live. We can get by with pure oxygen, but sometimes human physiology reacts in bad ways to 100% oxygen (especially when the air is at higher pressure than at sea level). That's why it needs to be mixed with an inert gas, such as nitrogen. So if we were to find a planet with similar gravity to Earth, with an atmosphere of roughly 15-30% oxygen and 70-85% some other inert gas(es), we would be able to breathe there just fine.



I could be completely wrong here, but doesn't 100% oxygen make us hallucinate? I know at the least that its addictive


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 26, 2009)

theo said:


> I could be completely wrong here, but doesn't 100% oxygen make us hallucinate? I know at the least that its addictive


No, but it will make you dizzy, or even get you high.

At low pressure, 100% oxygen _might_ be safe, but as pressure increases, you run into problems. This is even true with a normal mixture of air; when SCUBA diving at depth with air, the partial pressure of the oxygen in the air increases, leading to oxygen toxicity (which can be fatal).

My point wasn't that humans can live just fine on 100% oxygen. Rather, oxygen is the only vital gas in our air; the rest seems to be "filler". It doesn't matter what the other gases are, as long as they don't cause problems.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Nov 26, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Our air here is so specific, i honostly doubt there would be ANYWHERE else with our excate air. Which kinda shoots holes in the evolving somewhere else idea



I wasn't saying that we evolved anywhere else. I just think it an interesting point, there are many creatures that live most of the time in shade or in caves and they can still open their eyes fully in direct sunlight.

I'm not trying to say anything either way, I just think that there are lots of possibilities and in lots of cases no certainties.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 26, 2009)

Out of this Swirled said:


> I wasn't saying that we evolved anywhere else. I just think it an interesting point, there are many creatures that live most of the time in shade or in caves and they can still open their eyes fully in direct sunlight.
> 
> I'm not trying to say anything either way, I just think that there are lots of possibilities and in lots of cases no certainties.



Not really sure where you're getting that from. Ever hear the phrase "blind as a bat?" or watched a mole stumble blindly among the bushes above ground


----------



## chimp_spanner (Nov 26, 2009)

*gasp* Guys. Just realized. This is EXACTLY why they're coming down so hard on Gary McKinnon! He got to the truth...and must be made an example of...

**Edit: Then I realized that's RETARDED seeing how the OP suggested they're going to tell us about it. D'oh. So if anything, this is proof that that's not going to happen!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't wanna feed into any wild speculations, but I do like all the news recently about possibility of life elsewhere, organic matter on the moon, the search for super-earths, and etc.

Earth-like Planet With Abundant Water Discovered


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2009)

I love how more often then not, they discount the possibility of life on other planets because the "conditions aren't suitable for sustaining life", even though whatever strange creatures/cells/etc. that would inhabit said planet would likely have adapted to live off it's conditions. Although, in fairness, they usually follow it with "as we know it" so I guess they covered their ass.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, "as we know it" pretty much covers it as we really know jack all.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is some more recent news...

First is a piece from Wired Science, which posits the idea of changing the Partial Test Ban Treaty to allow the use of nukes in space for defensive purposes. (The idea is to defend against menacing asteroids, but it could probably be interpreted to cover other "threats". Wink wink.) It was discussed earlier this week at an American Geophysical Union meeting; former astronaut Rusty Schweickart stressed the importance of international cooperation in order for any planetary defense to be successful.

URL: Saving Earth From an Asteroid Will Take Diplomats, Not Heroes | Wired Science | Wired.com



Next up, Obama is going to ask Congress for a new "heavy-lift" launch system, along with an additional billion dollars for NASA's budget. The extra funds are for the development of the launch system and for bolstering NASA's fleet of "earth-monitoring spacecraft". This news could be viewed either way, but it's still encouraging to see the President putting at least _some_ effort into the space program (even though a billion dollars isn't really that much).

URL: Exclusive: Obama Backs New Launcher and Bigger NASA Budget : ScienceInsider


----------



## silentrage (Dec 18, 2009)

Let's keep in mind the fact that we're probably making up these connections because someone posted the alien announcement hypothesis and try not to get too excited until this thing pans out one way or another. 

Though personally I'd LOVE to hear about aliens in my life time.

New Study of Meteorite Provides More Evidence for Ancient Life on Mars


----------



## Pauly (Dec 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> I love how more often then not, they discount the possibility of life on other planets because the "conditions aren't suitable for sustaining life", even though whatever strange creatures/cells/etc. that would inhabit said planet would likely have adapted to live off it's conditions. Although, in fairness, they usually follow it with "as we know it" so I guess they covered their ass.




Well, to a certain extend the 'suitable for life' conditions that scientists usually set hold water (ho ho!) because, quite simply, certain conditions must exist that allow complex chemical reactions to take place in the first place, or else life cannot evolve because no organic chemistry can take place. 

Basically, you can't do chemistry without a chemistry set.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 19, 2009)

However, we've proven many times that life can and does form and thrive in even the most inhospitable and sterile environments. It just seems to be what the Universe "does".


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2009)

^


I actually typed up something to that effect and my browser crashed so I lost it, but you got right to the point a lot better than I did anyway.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 20, 2009)

Apollo Image Atlas

Apollo Image Atlas

I think these are pictures taken by the apollo 15 mission.
Look along the to half of the picture, slightly right of center.

WTF is that?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't see anything, man.


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 20, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't see anything, man.



Ditto, can someone circle it with a red pen or something?0


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> No, but it will make you dizzy, or even get you high.
> 
> At low pressure, 100% oxygen _might_ be safe, but as pressure increases, you run into problems. This is even true with a normal mixture of air; when SCUBA diving at depth with air, the partial pressure of the oxygen in the air increases, leading to oxygen toxicity (which can be fatal).
> 
> My point wasn't that humans can live just fine on 100% oxygen. Rather, oxygen is the only vital gas in our air; the rest seems to be "filler". It doesn't matter what the other gases are, as long as they don't cause problems.



Oxygen gradually kills brain cells, so living over a long period of time in a 100% oxygen environment would shorten your overall lifespan.

Also, the atmosphere in such an environment would be very volatile. Any large explosions would be much more dangerous.

But yeah, as long as theres enough oxygen to survive, and the rest inert gases, we could survive easily in that condition. Once we have FTL space travel cracked, we just gotta get terraforming up to scratch (which isn't that hard theoretically) and then we could inhabit most planets near enough what we need.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 20, 2009)

It's probably nothing, but interesting shape none the less.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 20, 2009)

That really looks like part of the surface, man. Granted, I don't see anything else in the same shape, but it still just looks like it blends in pretty well.


----------



## DavyH (Dec 21, 2009)

Thread start date 11-13-2009. Predicted disclosure only about a month away.

Still waiting.

But not holding my breath.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Dec 21, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Thread start date 11-13-2009. Predicted disclosure only about a month away.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> But not holding my breath.


The supposed date was "leaked" last month. According to that source (I think it was someone from Project Camelot), it was supposed to be November 27th. Obviously nothing happened.

Keep in mind that not everyone agreed on the date. Some sources say it will _probably_ be before the end of this month, or possibly early next year. Others are saying it's going to be sometime during 2012, or shortly after.

So yeah, I'm not holding my breath either.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 21, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That really looks like part of the surface, man. Granted, I don't see anything else in the same shape, but it still just looks like it blends in pretty well.



Yeah, looks like a piece of rock shaped almost like a cylinder, I just thought it's really odd how everything else is dust-like while this is more distinct.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, it definitely looks less than completely "naturally occurring". Reminds me a lot of if you're looking at rock as the bottom of a creek or weathering along a canyon wall. Really gradual, uniform shapes that sense along with the rest of the environment but then there's something that doesn't look like it was shaped by the same forces that sculpted the rest of the area.

Pretty interesting to look at, anyway.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 25, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> how bout the ancient moon city on the south pole of the moon?
> 
> 
> sounds great.
> SOUNDS....great.



Didn't you guys know the 'man in the moon' expression has concrete origins? 



Randy said:


> I love how more often then not, they discount the possibility of life on other planets because the "conditions aren't suitable for sustaining life", even though whatever strange creatures/cells/etc. that would inhabit said planet would likely have adapted to live off it's conditions. Although, in fairness, they usually follow it with "as we know it" so I guess they covered their ass.



And we have Fox News making a hash of everything they hear about...

"Hopefull if us humans get to go to this imaginary planet, we can take our imaginary god with us too "


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2009)

I remember a few years ago, I read a book called the Cosmic Serpent and theres a quote in there, in reference to our practice of trying to decipher DNA coding and understand it. 

I may get a word wrong but it goes like "How can we analyze a text when we suppose that no one wrote it."

And that right there was like, Oh ok, aliens maybe?


----------



## El Caco (Dec 25, 2009)

My answer to that. To assume that no individual/s alien to us wrote the text does not rule out intelligence. It is a difficult concept to grasp but why can't we assume that the text was developed by a collaborative intelligence that we do not understand over a period of time and that the essential intelligence at this time is contained in the lifeform or the text itself.

We are life made up of life and we are infantile in our understanding of life, even the life that makes up ourselves.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 26, 2009)

^Not bad, Steve. We're getting there on this one.. although, yours is vague enough that it has me agreeing.


----------

